# ATE UP WITH COYOTES



## DOGKILLR (Oct 9, 2006)

Went deer hunting today. Nothing much happened. Seen a flock of turkeys and a couple of whitetail does. Got in my truck and was heading home seen something crossing the road ahead in my headlights. Thought it was deer because I had seen them cross this area before, but as the last animal crossed I was close enough to see it was a coyote. Turned my headlights toward the field and there was 5 total out there. Now I don't know what I want to do. Deer hunt or go after the coyotes. Been hearing more and more people around here seeing them. My hunting buddy said a firetruck went by his house the other evening and he heard coyote in 5 or 6 different areas.


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

shoot those babies.. even if i was in the middle of a deer hunt if i SAW those yotes.. they'd be dead.. take a crack at em next time.. you might not get lucky enough to see them all there again..


----------



## DOGKILLR (Oct 9, 2006)

Someone elses land and no night hunting= jail time,truck confiscated,gun cofiscated,etc.


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

yeah sorry i didnt know u couldnt night hunt..


----------



## tubby (Aug 9, 2006)

Just have one of your buddies carry a roll of toilet paper out with you when you're night hunting. When/if the cops come, tell them you saw this prankster (your buddy) trying to roll your truck and he looked big and threatin' so you grabbed your spotlight and 243 and went after him


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

lol that could very well work.. but then his buddy will be stayin overnight at the jail hahahaha..


----------



## DOGKILLR (Oct 9, 2006)

Might be worth it though. Buddy spend the night in jail and I get to try out those coyotes.


----------



## NCGMAN (Oct 28, 2006)

DOGHUNTER: DO AS I DID. I GOT IN TOUCH WITH THE LAND OWNER, ASKED PERMISSION TO HUNT THE YOTES. HE IS VERY STICKY ABOUT HUNTERS ON HIS LAND. HE ALREADY HAS DEER HUNTERS SCHEDULED FOR THIS YEAR. 
ANOTHER LAND OWNER WANTS ME TO WAIT UNTIL AFTER DEER SEASON.

JUST EXPLAIN TO THE LAND OWNER WHAT DAMAGE THESE ANIMALS CAN DO TO THE GAME IN THE AREA, NOT TO MENTION THE PETS AND ETC....


----------



## DOGKILLR (Oct 9, 2006)

Working on it. I've contacted this particular landowner and hopefully he will let me. His neighbor has already asked me to come call on his property and I didn't even ask. He heard what I've been doing and contacted me.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

DOGKILLR said:


> Now I don't know what I want to do. Deer hunt or go after the coyotes.
> 
> 
> > 1. How many deer have you shot in your life? How many coyotes?
> ...


----------



## DOGKILLR (Oct 9, 2006)

KILLED PLENTY OF WHITETAILS. JUST ALWAYS LOOKING TO PUT SOMETHING BIGGER AND BETTER ON THE WALL. KILLED 14 COYOTES SINCE I STARTED CALLING AFTER LAST SEASON. COYOTES ARE A CHALLENGE AND MORE FUN TO HUNT. ITS SORT OF HARD TO GIVE UP ON THE BIG BUCKS THOUGH.


----------



## Migra (Sep 19, 2006)

That jail scenario reminds me of that joke about the difference between a friend and a buddy.

A friend will come down in the middle of the night and bail you out of jail, a buddy will be sitting in the cell next to you saying, "Man, we f*&%ed up".


----------

